# chihuahua pattern baldness question



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

Minnie who is four years old began to loose the fur on her chest, under her chin and on both sides of her head in front of her ears when she was one. This happened about a month after she was spayed. The vet ruled out mange, flees and other parasites and told me that it was common for chihuahua to have patten baldness just like some men get and that the pattern of her hair loss matched the typical baldness pattern in chihuahuas. I resolved myself to having a funny looking (but beautiful) little dog. I noticed that every so often she would grow a bit back and it would eventually fall out. I tried adding the Missing Link to her food but it didn't seem to do much. I recently changed her food to Acana light and fit from Canidae (grain free) and before that she was on Royal Canin chihuahua food. Since I have changed her food almost 2 months ago, her fur has been coming back on all of her bald spots. It's still very thin and sparse under her chin and on her head but her belly and chest is the thickest it has been since it fell out three years ago and I am optimistic that it will keep coming in. I was just wondering if anyone else has had anything similar happen or experience with Chihuahua pattern baldness.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

My chihuahua/dachshund is bald or has very thin hair in those areas as well as on the top of his tail. From what I have read and what I have been told it is common in dachshunds. When I had him on a raw diet his hair filled in but now that he is back on kibble it has thinned out again even though he is on grain free 5 star kibbles.


----------

